# hald startet nicht, weil consolekit nicht startet [solved]

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich heute mal nach langem wieder ein worldupdate gemacht hab, hab ich das folgende:

hald lässt sich nicht mehr starten und nachdem ich in jetzt auf verbose gestellt hab, hab ich das im syslog

```
rc-scripts: ERROR:  cannot start hald as consolekit could not start
```

ok, consolekit ist bisher nicht in den runlevel integriert. Also erst mal von Hand starten ->

```
# /etc/init.d/consolekit start

 * Starting ConsoleKit daemon ...                                         [ !! ]

#
```

Leider ist für mich nicht ersichtlich, warum consolekit nicht startet.

Im syslog ist nichts und in /var/log/ConsoleKit/history ist auch nichts zu sehen was auf einen Fehler hinweist.

Eine Konfigdatei hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden für consolekit.

Es läuft aber sonst eigentlich alles.

Hat da jemand nen Tipp?

----------

## franzf

etc-update und revdep-rebuild schon gemacht?

----------

## tazinblack

 *franzf wrote:*   

> etc-update und revdep-rebuild schon gemacht?

 

jap, hab ich beides gemacht. Leider ohne Erfolg  :Sad: 

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Poste doch mal ein 

```
emerge -pqv consolekit hal baselayout
```

Ansonsten könntest du "/etc/init.d/consolekit start" mal mit --verbose oder --debug aufrufen, evtl. ist dann eher ersichtlich woran es scheitert?!

----------

## toralf

Hhm, ist evtl. der console-kit Dämon doch schon am Laufen ? https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351537

----------

## tazinblack

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Poste doch mal ein 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
emerge -pqv consolekit hal baselayout

[ebuild   R   ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.3  USE="pam policykit -debug -doc -test" 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.14-r1  USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.14-r2  USE="X acpi consolekit crypt -apm -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop -policykit (-selinux)" 
```

Verbose und debug versuche ich noch!

----------

## tazinblack

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Hhm, ist evtl. der console-kit Dämon doch schon am Laufen ? https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351537

 

Bingo, das ist es, wenn ich den console-kit Prozess (siehe Bug) kille, kann ich alles wie gewünscht starten.

Für was brauch ich das policyset Zeugs überhaupt?

Vielleicht sollte ich das mal bei den Useflags rauswerfen und die Sachen neu bauen.

Dann geht jetzt die Suche los, wovon das gestartet wird.

----------

## toralf

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Dann geht jetzt die Suche los, wovon das gestartet wird.

 pambase, nogtwendig für den Login Prozeß - deswegen habe ich auch console-kit nun in das "boot" Level aufgenommen und aus "default" entfernt (anbei, hat portage das init.d Skript in default automatisch mit aufgenommen ? Denn das wäre ein Bug, unabhängig vom aktuellen Kommentar im entsprechenden Report.

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., ich denke es liegt vermutlich am (veralteten) baselayout-1 ?

(ja sorry, ich weiß das OpenRC noch nicht als stable markiert wurde... ;)

AFAIK gehört consolekit doch eher in den default Runlevel

unter OpenRC funkt der Start von consolekit-0.4.3 hier einwandfrei. (im default Runlevel)

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Verbose und debug versuche ich noch!

  Gibt es das im baselayout-1 eventuell noch nicht?

```
# /etc/init.d/consolekit 

Usage: consolekit [options] stop | start | restart | describe | zap

Options: [dDsvl:ZChqv]

  -d, --debug                       set xtrace when running the script

  -Z, --dry-run                     show what would be done

  -s, --ifstarted                   only run commands when started

  -D, --nodeps                      ignore dependencies

  -l, --lockfd <arg>                fd of the exclusive lock from rc

  -h, --help                        Display this help output

  -C, --nocolor                     Disable color output

  -v, --verbose                     Run verbosely

  -q, --quiet                       Run quietly
```

----------

## tazinblack

Gibts eigentlich ein Howto wie man von baselayout-1 auf baselayout-2 wechselt?

Oder ist das nur der Eintrag in /etc/portage/package.keywords?

----------

## franzf

google "gentoo migrate baselayout-2" -> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/openrc-migration.xml

----------

## tazinblack

Danke für den Link!

Wird baselayout-2 sowieso früher oder später kommen oder ist das nur eine alternative Möglichkeit?

----------

## Josef.95

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Wird baselayout-2 sowieso früher oder später kommen oder ist das nur eine alternative Möglichkeit?

  Ich bin mir eigentlich relativ sicher das es baselayout-2 - OpenRC auch noch mal in den stable Zweig schaffen wird und somit das alte baselayout-1 ablösen wird.

Hier gibt es auch grad einen Thread wo schon einige Meinungen dazu genannt wurden -->

baselayout-1 vs baselayout-2

----------

## tazinblack

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *tazinblack wrote:*   Wird baselayout-2 sowieso früher oder später kommen oder ist das nur eine alternative Möglichkeit?  Ich bin mir eigentlich relativ sicher das es baselayout-2 - OpenRC auch noch mal in den stable Zweig schaffen wird und somit das alte baselayout-1 ablösen wird.
> 
> Hier gibt es auch grad einen Thread wo schon einige Meinungen dazu genannt wurden -->
> 
> baselayout-1 vs baselayout-2

 

Interessant, in dem vor Dir verlinkten Thread wird für "stabil + sicher" weiterhin baselayout-1 empfohlen.

Da ich hier alles Mögliche laufen hab und die Kiste auch recht wichtig ist, werde ich das wohl auch erst mal tun.

Also doch suchen, wie ich das sonst gelöst bekomme.

----------

## Marlo

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> rc-scripts: ERROR:  cannot start hald as consolekit could not start
> ```
> ...

 

Da hal ja langsam aber sicher udev Platz machen muss, sollte man auch auf eine korrekte Policykit / Consolekit Installation achten.

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -pqv consolekit hal baselayout
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.3  USE="pam policykit -debug -doc -test"
> ...

 

Die Lösung könnte sein  Tips, and tricks for ConsoleKit/PolicyKit/udev, without hal 

Grüße

----------

## tazinblack

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *tazinblack wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> rc-scripts: ERROR:  cannot start hald as consolekit could not start
> ```
> ...

 

Gratuliere! 327 Aufrufe für diesen Thread und nur Du hast entdeckt, dass da was mit dem USE-Flag policykit nicht stimmt. 

Das muss ich morgen gleich mal checken!

----------

## toralf

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Gratuliere! 327 Aufrufe für diesen Thread und nur Du hast entdeckt, dass da was mit dem USE-Flag policykit nicht stimmt.

 Nun ja, : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=352179

----------

## tazinblack

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Lösung könnte sein  Tips, and tricks for ConsoleKit/PolicyKit/udev, without hal 
> 
> 

 

Also nach dieser Anleitung läuft jetzt wieder alles wie es soll!

----------

## Josef.95

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

>  *Marlo wrote:*   
> 
> Die Lösung könnte sein  Tips, and tricks for ConsoleKit/PolicyKit/udev, without hal 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Nur aus Interesse noch mal nachgefragt:

Dann startet consolekit bei dir nun also korrekt da du hal deinstalliert hast?

Hier würde es mit den aktuellen Versionen auch noch mit hal problemlos funken 

```
$ /etc/init.d/consolekit status

 * status: started

$ /etc/init.d/hald status

 * status: started
```

----------

## tazinblack

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nur aus Interesse noch mal nachgefragt:
> 
> Dann startet consolekit bei dir nun also korrekt da du hal deinstalliert hast?
> ...

 

Ich sag mal jein!

Es startet alles wieder problemlos, aber ich habe hal nicht deinstalliert, da k3b den noch zwingend braucht.

Er wird bloß nicht mehr über die runlevels gestartet.

D.h. brauch ich k3b, starte ich vor hal von Hand. Hoffentlich kommt k3b bald ohne hal-Abhängigkeit.

----------

## firefly

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> D.h. brauch ich k3b, starte ich vor hal von Hand. Hoffentlich kommt k3b bald ohne hal-Abhängigkeit.

 

AFAIK soll k3b ohne hal mit kde4.6 rauskommen

----------

## Josef.95

Ah Ok, danke

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Hoffentlich kommt k3b bald ohne hal-Abhängigkeit.

  Es gibt schon ein k3b Ebuild zum testen im Tree, doch die Nutzung ohne HAL wird erst ab kde:4.6 unterstützt.

Siehe zb auch hier k3b mit/ohne hal

----------

